# Cavalier of the Abyss



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

Cavalier of the Abyss
 


*Summary: *Cavalier of the Abyss, the sequel to Immortal Regis, is set in the world of Chaos, where a new Regis [King] of Chaos has come to power. 

*Status:* Ongoing

*Author(s):* Ga On-Bi

*Artist(s):* Juder

*Genre(s):* Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Shounen, Supernatural

_Please note that this is an sequel, if you have yet to read Immortal Regis__ you will be spoiled._

Here is a link to the manga's page on MangaFox.​​


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2009)

fucking

sex


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

I am looking forward to next chapter, now that we have learned that Regis Nex is almost certainly Jae Hyun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2009)

Regis Nexpek


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 7, 2009)

Serin and her ass.   pek 

And of course Regis Nex.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2009)

damn cliffhanger, chap 6 is


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 9, 2009)

Cliffhangers piss me off.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

need moar chapters!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

YESH WE DO!!


----------



## Majeh (Jul 17, 2009)

So the Regis in this sequel is the main character(forgot name) from Immortal Regis.?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Could be. 

But his real name has not been revealed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Its not official yet, but its heavily heavily implied that Nex is in fact Jae Hyuk


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 17, 2009)

Regis takes blood from Serin. He's Jae Hyuk. The question is how did he go so wrong. Besides what happened to Jae Hoon of course.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

There is the possibility that Jae Hoon died and Serin brought him back to life as an undead.

I too am curious about what happened in between the prequel and the sequel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

So far we've only seen one of the 4 Great Clans, The Demon clan has fallen quite far.

But no mention of the Vision or the other clans has been made at all


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe Nex decided to do away with that system.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

On that note I wonder what happened to his Were Wolf friend and Water Caster (I forgot their names)

As well as Infinity


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe one/both of those two died/betrayed Jae Hyuk.

Infinity seemed to have plans for Jae Hyuk, so I'm especially curious about what happened to her.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

So many damn unknowns.

How many RAWs have actually been released?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

I dunno.

The series is released erratically though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't even read that far on Immortal Regis, I dropped it and picked up Veritas instead


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Pick it back up and finish it goddamit. 

Veritas is good, but CotA > Veritas still.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard good things about Veritas is it really that good?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 17, 2009)

Yesh it is. 

But still not as good as CotA.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, so this is my understanding of it:

After the end of Regis, Jae Hyuk went batshit insane. He locked that dumb bitch Serin up and uses her as his love-slave, and apparently is also the mother of his heir since they're both undead from the same witch or whatever Serin is, or at the very least, when an undead has a child, that child also is an undead to their father's curse-giver.

Now, Jae, in his batshit insaneness, is awesome. He is a ruthless genocidal maniac who has mass harems of women. And he's invincible.

What I don't understand, however, is who is the blondie? Apparently Iprita is his wife to some degree, but I don't remember seeing her.

I'm not really happy with how they made Regis, then Cavalier, and didn't bridge the two together, but I suppose it'll all be explained in due time. I have "flashback" stories though, they're needlessly complicated.

Still one thing I'm totally confused about, though: I thought Jae Hoon was supposed to be the Regis or whatever? But it's clearly Jae Hyuk who is the Regis, because he has Serin and is undead to her. Unless something happens in which Jae Hoon ends up as an undead, but that's just confusing as hell.

Only thing I can think is, Regis Nex isn't the "real" one.

I just totally don't understand any of that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

Huh, maybe I'll pick it up again, then. 

After I finish Blade of the Immortal, FotNS, JJBA, Shaman King...

2000th post, fuck yeah.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 27, 2009)

bump, just caught up, good stuff!

Definitely one of my favorite mangwhas.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 7, 2009)

Akabane chapter 8.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Depore made an appearance, and I think that confirms him as Jae Hyuk, because I skimmed through the ending of Regis and she was still with him. But oddly, she wasn't mentioned in the last 2 chapters at all. Maybe I'm forgetting something, I'm totally confused and I've forgotten most of what happened/the characters now


----------



## Majeh (May 27, 2010)

*Cavalier of The Abyss*​
*Synopsis:*Sequel to Immortal Regis. Reading the entirety of the prequel is highly recommended, otherwise, this story from chapter 4 on will spoil it and/or be confusing.

Cavalier of the Abyss (so far) is set only in the world of Chaos. There is now a Regis of Chaos.

Up to chapter 27 now.
its not restricted to just fireballs

Searched for thread and didnt find 1, but if there is one add this or delete it. Ty


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

its not restricted to just fireballs, I liked immortal Regis but I heard this was diffrent so never bothered with it. I might check it out sometime now more chapters have been translated.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

I really need to get back into this series


----------



## Majeh (May 27, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> its not restricted to just fireballs, I liked immortal Regis but I heard this was diffrent so never bothered with it. I might check it out sometime now more chapters have been translated.



Ahhh fail search feature didnt bring that up for me. =\ Immortal Regis ended too fast for me.


----------



## Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

^ for real, and I feel like the stories dont quite mesh with each other.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Ahhh fail search feature didnt bring that up for me. =\ Immortal Regis ended too fast for me.



I think it ended to fast for everyone, one of the reason's I try avoiding manhwas now is because a majority end prematurely or have a rushed ending due to budget cost.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Very good series.I am on chapter 20.I have 7 chapters to catch up.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 30, 2010)

No new chapters? for shame


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh okay new chapter...saw it's ending coming from a mile away


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2011)

thread bump this title is up to at least 44, but the raws go for another couple of volumes, 
it seems to get interesting in later chapters, but still immortal regis was so much better, and i cant fathom the authors reason for the switch


----------



## daikun (Oct 16, 2011)

Cavalier of the Abyss chapter 45

FYI, new chapter 45 has just been released ^^ Enjoy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2011)

interesting chapter, I wonder whats going to happen to the "crown prince", I think its likely Nex knows its not his son.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2011)

It almost has a game of thrones feel now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope though something happens and Nex is redeemed, I like him now, but he was a good guy and I thought him and serian would live happily ever after, and then this 180, meh. Though honestly this seems to be a major trend in manwha, where half way through the author makes these sweeping changes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2012)

Its been 4 months so most people most think its dead, but two new chapters released.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 21, 2012)

Since Nomanga is translating, they will probably translate up to vol 13 (we're in 9 right now). 
Still, not much happens in those vols xP.
Btw, I can be the only one who finds interesting everybody but..Xix and his silly love interest, right?


----------



## imogen lace (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello...is it okay if I join this discussion? I am new to Cavalier of the Abyss, having finished reading Immortal Regis a couple of years ago...I haven't read a manwha before and found it a bit jumpy, but liked it. I am a bit confused by the sudden change of angle, although seeing the back story of the Regis and Serin was interesting. I too hope Nex has a change of heart...am i right in seeing caldeborg as his brother? It has been so long between chapters I get lost with what is going on!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 19, 2013)

Of course it okay, you can join anywhere on here. As for your question, Caladbolg is Nex's brother Jae Hoon. Caladbolg took over his body in IR and in CB the latest chapters we are somewhat shown that Jae Hoon is still good because he helped a certain someone that he knew out.

One thing I don't like about CB is that all attention is away from Nex and is put on other characters I really don't care about, especially Xix who I find the most annoying.




Judging by how many people comment in here, tells me that not a lot of people read this anymore do to how super slow the chapters come out.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 22, 2013)

So are Xix and Siana siblings? Serin was the one that helped Siana raise Xix from the dead and she referred to Siana as her daughter. Siana's father was also from the night which means that's the reason why she can't be contaminated by whatever that is that Cal causes. I'm guessing they're twins given their age, this is turning into Star Wars.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Of course it okay, you can join anywhere on here. As for your question, Caladbolg is Nex's brother Jae Hoon. Caladbolg took over his body in IR and in CB the latest chapters we are somewhat shown that Jae Hoon is still good because he helped a certain someone that he knew out.
> 
> One thing I don't like about CB is that all attention is away from Nex and is put on other characters I really don't care about, especially Xix who I find the most annoying.
> 
> ...



From my understanding, Nex, is the main Character, but, being as tho he is as powerful as he is, and his development happened in IR, the focus is placed on others. This is what the Mangaka stated allegedly.

Most people who may have liked it, were turned off by the idea of Nex being a bad guy, so they bolted.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 22, 2013)

cha-uzu said:


> From my understanding, Nex, is the main Character, but, being as tho he is as powerful as he is, and his development happened in IR, the focus is placed on others. This is what the Mangaka stated allegedly.
> 
> Most people who may have liked it, were turned off by the idea of Nex being a bad guy, so they bolted.



Except Nex isn't completely a bad guy, he's misguided and a bit morally bankrupt. However, a lot of that comes from what he has to deal with as the Regis. The years have greatly hardened his heart.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 22, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Except Nex isn't completely a bad guy, he's misguided and a bit morally bankrupt. However, a lot of that comes from what he has to deal with as the Regis. The years have greatly hardened his heart.



Thats True. Do you think Saren betrayed him? From the looks of it, I can see why he locked her up. She seemed to be doing some underhanded things. "Seemed"

I finally figured out what the night clan is all about and maybe i am late. The night clan being those from earth.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 22, 2013)

Many people think that Serin and Caladbolg had sex with each other and had Xix. Now if that ever was true I could understand why Nex thinks Serin betrayed him. If that ever happened I would never look at Serin's character the same again, there has to be a misunderstanding between that betrayal.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 22, 2013)

Just started this, pretty cool series!


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 23, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Many people think that Serin and Caladbolg had sex with each other and had Xix. Now if that ever was true I could understand why Nex thinks Serin betrayed him. If that ever happened I would never look at Serin's character the same again, there has to be a misunderstanding between that betrayal.



I doubt that's the case, it's more likely that she was set up by Nin's mom(can't remember her name, Iffirit?). It's possible that Serin bought Cal's BS and tried to convince Nex that it really is his brother Jae Hoon. She did feel incredibly guilty for what happened and probably still wants to fix things.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2013)

So is this like the breaker where pt 1 is orgasm and pt2 is slow?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So is this like the breaker where pt 1 is orgasm and pt2 is slow?



Kind of. A massive influx of characters we are meant to give a shit about. So much happening that, imo, it feels slightly convoluted. Really like the Immortal Regis, not really too fond of this one yet. I will soldier on through.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel the same. Most of the first 40 chapters had me clueless. I think the mistake was having the main character from the first manga, portreyed as a bad guy, yet 60 chapters in people have no clue as to why. All we can assertain is that it has to do with Serin or Caledbolg or both. I dig the story that I can understand tho.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 23, 2013)

Like WTF is the author doing, why is he building up Xix so much. Also it seems the author is trying to make Xix as strong as Nex or stronger for some reason. I only care about Nex and Serin nobody else.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 23, 2013)

I only care about Xix and Yuan and no one else.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 23, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Like WTF is the author doing, why is he building up Xix so much. Also it seems the author is trying to make Xix as strong as Nex or stronger for some reason.* I only care about Nex and Serin nobody else.*


I agree

I stopped reading because they're was so much focus on this nerd with white hair.

If you aren't Jae Hyuk/Nex or Serin then god go be a background character or something


----------



## zapman (Jan 24, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> I agree
> 
> I stopped reading because they're was so much focus on this nerd with white hair.
> 
> If you aren't Jae Hyuk/Nex or Serin then god go be a background character or something



lol for sure


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 24, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Like WTF is the author doing, why is he building up Xix so much. Also it seems the author is trying to make Xix as strong as Nex or stronger for some reason. I only care about Nex and Serin nobody else.



Xix should be stronger than his father, he's an undead like his father and he's also a descendant of the Demon clan because of Serin. Not to mention both his parents wielded two of the strongest Magic Stones.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 24, 2013)

zapman said:


> lol for sure



I know it sounds funny but what I'm saying is I don't like this one because Jae Hyuk isn't the main character.

Xix just bores the shit out of me

Its just my opinion anyway doesn't really matter.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, I think I figured this all out after reviewing the older chapters.

Ninnurta is Nex's real son. While Iffrita did sleep with her cousin, Nex is still his father.

Siana is his daugther with Serin.

Xix is an undead child raised by Serin to act as a decoy to keep the Noah clan hunters from finding Siana. He was probably a child of the Serpent Clan.


----------



## Luciana (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, Ninurta is Nex's son. 
Coming chapters help too 

*Spoiler*: __ 




One of Serin's copies checks his blood and seems to realize he has Nex's blood.


 

I can't wait for vol 14. Should be out around next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And shit happens in that one. The seal gets finally broken, and I'm not sure from the short pages, but Yuan's father gets killed.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 24, 2013)

Luciana said:


> Yep, Ninurta is Nex's son.
> Coming chapters help too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Could tell me what you mean by a copy of Serin?




Also, while unlikely Xix and Siana could still be twins, just with different fathers. We don't know why Serin was considered a traitor and why she was on the run. What we do know is that Serin was already pregnant when she left and Noah clan was aware of it and tracking her.  I'm guessing Iffrita, her cousin, and her father cooked up some plot to discredit Serin and make her appear as a traitor.


----------



## Nanja (Jan 24, 2013)

> Also, while unlikely Xix and Siana could still be twins, just with different fathers.


Hope not. Thought of Serin and Calad or anyone else for that matter... no, just no.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually that could be true, scary enough as it is. If that happens Serin's character would be ruined and that would explain why Nex feels betrayed.


----------



## Luciana (Jan 24, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Can't find my stupid raws. 
Basically, when Ninurta travels to chaos, the barrier activates like with Siana, but instead of hurting him, a lot of "Damon" Serins appear. They fight with him, ultimately holding him down, one stabs him, checks his blood and lets him go. 
I'm pretty sure it's in one of the next chapters.

edit; found one image that was posted on a friend's blog:


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the clarification...I have to say that as much as the first series was lacking on parts I enjoyed it but this one has left me very disappointed and desperate to know more. I want Serin to be woken up and kick ass again! Only she can talk some sense into her delusional lover and destroy the annoying woman who took over from her. Besides the kids need their mother! 

Xix is ok for a character, though i am sure he will end up being Nex's son, he is like him too much. I assume, if he is their child, he will help bring them together again and sort out this mess. Though I fear Nex will end up being killed towards the end the way he is being made to be the bad guy. 

I have to say this series is doing well to confuse me!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2013)

imogen lace said:


> Thank you all for the clarification...I have to say that as much as the first series was lacking on parts I enjoyed it but this one has left me very disappointed and desperate to know more. I want Serin to be woken up and kick ass again! Only she can talk some sense into her delusional lover and destroy the annoying woman who took over from her. Besides the kids need their mother!
> 
> Xix is ok for a character, though i am sure he will end up being Nex's son, he is like him too much. I assume, if he is their child, he will help bring them together again and sort out this mess. Though I fear Nex will end up being killed towards the end the way he is being made to be the bad guy.
> 
> I have to say this series is doing well to confuse me!



Nex *will be killed* saving chaos, that's what the prophecy said. That is why I think that Xix is getting so much attention now because he might take up after Nex once he's dead which would be the worst shit to happen if you ask me.


----------



## Luciana (Feb 4, 2013)

The extra chapter and 69 have been translated. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I got confused has fuck. 
The extra says that the dragon appeared _10_ years before, then shows nex seeing it, hinting that was him the one who saw it.
Question is: did he see it with Serin? Then the years don't make sense, since Serin left Siana when she was a baby, and now she looks around 14-16s. 
Was it with Ifritta? The woman he basically ignores? 

About 69: 
Siana needs a heart then? Her heart? Seems like the direction this is taking has become a bit clearer. 
Xix had his destroyed, not hers (otherwise he wouldn't had been able to undo the seal), will he have to give up the heart and die?  




And, seems next volume is getting delayed :|, it was already delayed a month...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 5, 2013)

Yuan and Xix is so canon, its obvious somewhere down the road she wants Xix to marry her some day.


Is anyone here hoping that Ninoort is Nex's son although, it's probably unlikely.


----------



## imogen lace (Feb 24, 2013)

Luciana said:


> The extra chapter and 69 have been translated.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This entire manga is confusing and jumpy! I just want Senin to come back into the lime light, I liked her.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you people's, at least some here agree with me that part two just doesn't add up. *Most of* part two is about who is the father or who is the son, like who cares about that.  I want to know what is up with most of the people from part one not these young kids. The author needs to stop staling us on what really happened between Serin and Nex.


----------



## rajin (Oct 13, 2013)

*100 to 105 raw
this here was so awesome
this here was so awesome
**this here was so awesome**
this here was so awesome
this here was so awesome
**this here was so awesome**
this here was so awesome
this here was so awesome

*
*
volume 15: chapter 87 to 92*
*this here was so awesome* to

*this here was so awesome*


----------



## Luciana (Oct 13, 2013)

How the fuck this manga manages to get even more confusing, beats me. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




So it seems she had two kids. In one of the raws, the little bit Serin appears, she asks Nex to save their _children_. 
And on the lastest chapter, Nex & Serin are discussing how to name their child, and the proposed names are Xix and Siana...
So he knows and doesn't care or he's plotting something....




I was re-reading early translated chapters, and realized the author blatantly tells you how the manga is gonna end, in a flashback...inside a flashback. Shit like that only happens on this manga .
Is here: this here was so awesome 
I totally missed the fact that Oski was the one who founded the demon clan, does it means he's immortal? 

Oh! And there is a novel! And it tells what happens between Immortal & Cavalier! 
Here: OVA 2 
No one is translating it, of course. 
Uh, from what I gathered, when Chaos almost falls, the human world went to hell, and very little humans are left, and some are infected with something.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 13, 2013)

This manga is getting Tenjou Tenge level confusing


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2013)

*Cavalier of the Abyss 108 Raw*

*Ch.250*


----------



## rajin (Nov 16, 2013)

*87 ENGLISH RELEASED
this*


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

I still need to catch up


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2013)

*89 RELEASED
this page*


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2013)

*Cavalier of the Abyss 110 Raw*

*Ch.92*


----------



## rajin (Mar 22, 2014)

*Cavalier of the Abyss 114 to 116 Raw*

*Here's the scan!*
*Here's the scan!*
*Here's the scan!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ch.98
Ch.98
*


----------



## Luciana (Apr 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It feels like the last 15 chapters should have only taken 3, it's going in circles now -_-


----------



## rajin (Apr 24, 2014)

*
air after drop-kicking Rose.
air after drop-kicking Rose.
air after drop-kicking Rose.
air after drop-kicking Rose.
air after drop-kicking Rose.
air after drop-kicking Rose.*


----------



## WraithX959 (May 21, 2014)

Was this series dropped?


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 7, 2014)

Just read the new raw 120
All of my tears

*Spoiler*: __ 



 damn poor empress death was fucking sad


----------



## Luciana (Sep 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You are joking right.....................please god tell me you are joking? If true then the author has no intention of ever redeeming Nex which is really sad




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope, sorry, I'm not.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry, I'm not.





I can't believe what I just seen, I am lost for words.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 9, 2014)

I guess we are going to see  some more serin and nex since she is on the volume cover.... about fuking time!


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 16, 2014)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry, I'm not.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She was going to be executed anyway, at least this way it's kind of a mercy killing.




Can someone confirm from the raws whether or not Xix and Siana are twins?


----------



## Luciana (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dammit, she wasn't so bad after all, was she


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I hope Jaehyuk puts that little shit in his place already.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 16, 2014)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, but I wonder if she had a hand in Serins so called betrayal to Nex. The author needs to get down to the one million dollar question already.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow nex you treat him like shit try to kill him and now he dies you care gg
Dammit ninnourta dead QQ that was totally unexpected 
Tho siana maybe cna revive him


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 1, 2014)

I seriously hate the route the author went with Nex, but no matter what happens I still like him and we all know he will be redeemed in death saving Chaos.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 1, 2014)

We're kinda missing a how he was betrayed. I hope that explains this attitude of his. 
Still, I'm not entirely sure any explanation will help redeem his character.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 1, 2014)

Luciana said:


> We're kinda missing a how he was betrayed. I hope that explains this attitude of his.
> Still, I'm not entirely sure any explanation will help redeem his character.



Well the explanation better be good and not some lame crap.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Diffor knew


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 1, 2014)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew what exactly?


----------



## Luciana (Dec 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Ninurta was in fact Nex's son. 
From what I got from my translation, she knew his horns were hiding his true nature.
That's why in one panel, nex raises his hand, he's about ot hit her @_@


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 1, 2014)

Luciana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm confused. Your saying that because of his horns it changed his identity over time? Also, when you say his *true nature* does that imply that Depore knows more about Nin than Nex?


----------



## rajin (Mar 30, 2015)

*Cavalier of the Abyss 127 RAW        *

*Chapter 42!  *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 30, 2015)

Sad to see Siana pointing a gun at her father and she doesn't even know.


----------



## Luciana (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm getting really tired of this romance and jelously between those two girls... Sigh 

In any case, Cal looks badass.


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 31, 2015)

Big family reunion only one missing is seirin.
The confrotations gonna be good.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy shit I'm out of breath here! Nin was Nex's son all along........ so why was he the only one not to know. There has to be some kind of manipulation here done to Nex. Something Depore not telling Nex.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 1, 2015)

Can someone explain to me what the hell is going on? 
I get that Nin is Nex's son, but how is he his son by Serin?
And what does this mean for Xix? Was it because he's Siana's undead that he was able to undo the seal? My mind is literally blown right now. 

This mass update of Immortal Regis has been amazing. The pure emotion shown by Nin was amazing.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2015)

WraithX959 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the hell is going on?
> I get that Nin is Nex's son, but how is he his son by Serin?
> And what does this mean for Xix? Was it because he's Siana's undead that he was able to undo the seal? My mind is literally blown right now.
> 
> This mass update of Immortal Regis has been amazing. The pure emotion shown by Nin was amazing.



My mind is blown to, this is too much for me!  Nex is the biggest victim in this manga. Why would depore keep things from him....... even now. We will find out soon who was doing the manipultion behind Nex's back.


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 1, 2015)

Depore did lie cuz she is jealous and wants Nex to herself.

Well it was obvious that nin was the regis son but the fact he was seirin's son is unexpected if it's true. If.

Xix might be iffrita's and mikhail's son and they got the babies mixed up ( on purpose).( plus noche's reicarnation)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Depore did lie cuz she is jealous and wants Nex to herself.
> 
> Well it was obvious that nin was the regis son but the fact he was seirin's son is unexpected if it's true. If.
> 
> Xix might be iffrita's and mikhail's son and they got the babies mixed up ( on purpose).( plus noche's reicarnation)



You know despite all this crazy stuff happening right now, for some reason I only care what happens to Nex from here on out and I want to know Serin's side of things.

I don't think Depore lied because of that, there has to be a deeper reason and Nin being Nex's son wasn't something that was obvious in only became obvious like 10 to 15 chaps ago. Most people were like it has to be Xix.

All I know is someone was working with Iffrata in this conspiracy, could it be Cal? We will here from him in chapter 128 hopefully, it looks like he came to troll Nex.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 1, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> You know despite all this crazy stuff happening right now, for some reason I only care what happens to Nex



Xix is barely tolerable I can't believe he held focus for so long :/

The more Jae Hyuk the better


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 3, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> You know despite all this crazy stuff happening right now, for some reason I only care what happens to Nex from here on out and I want to know Serin's side of things.
> 
> I don't think Depore lied because of that, there has to be a deeper reason and Nin being Nex's son wasn't something that was obvious in only became obvious like 10 to 15 chaps ago. Most people were like it has to be Xix.
> 
> All I know is someone was working with Iffrata in this conspiracy, could it be Cal? We will here from him in chapter 128 hopefully, it looks like he came to troll Nex.



I was convinced he was the real son from when just used his blood and everything after only served to drive the point more.

Well how you see depore it's up to you. For me so far she seems like that kind of person ( remember when she hidden the blood seirin send).


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 3, 2015)

Siana pisses me off, what a useless character. It really pains me to see the author paint Nex as the villain, how much more hate is the guy going to receive.......... he use to be a hero! 

I seriously hate most of the new characters. The only thing that matters in this entire manga is the unseen events between Nex and Serin.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel you man, the only new characters I like are Ninurta, Osky and Just  
I really can't stand the serpent girls or Siana.
And Xix can go die in a hole.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 3, 2015)

Luciana said:


> I feel you man, the only new characters I like are Ninurta, Osky and Just
> I really can't stand the serpent girls or Siana.
> And Xix can go die in a hole.



Yuan is cool with me, I liked Nin in the beginning too, but recently I detest him.

Seriously though, something is up with Depore she is not telling Nex the truth. Nex has surrounded himself with untrustworthy people.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 3, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Yuan is cool with me, I liked Nin in the beginning too, but recently I detest him.
> 
> Seriously though, something is up with Depore she is not telling Nex the truth. Nex has surrounded himself with untrustworthy people.



Depore is a clingy girl, she has always been one. Remember she killed Serin's sister, with high chance because she was a woman, and the sole reason she choose Jae Hyuk was because he was the type of man she liked.

Neither Nirvana nor Semek looked that sane either. And Fortuna's abilities killed her user. They're fragments of Cal, by default untrustworthy.


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 4, 2015)

Yuan's only purpose is to wear cute  clothes imo.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 26, 2016)

caught up and it's too fucking good. nex alone is more than enough reason to make this one of my favorites. 
going through all that confusion at the beginning of the series payed off pretty well i must say.. still it's confusing with the ninurta reveal 
like what does that make xix  
siana is confirmed to be serin's daughter, no? maybe he could open the seal because he has the regis's blood through his contract with the regis's daughter aka siana


----------



## Sablés (May 28, 2016)

maaan, you don't just bump this. I got excited 

Last chap was around 2-3 months ago  and it seems breaks like this  have been taken before.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2016)

Gomen...

I just wrapped up Immortal Regis and this one. The first seemed like a rushed and abrupt ending. Now the COTA hiatus. I guess this is pretty common with great mangas/mahwas in general...


----------



## Stannis (May 28, 2016)

bummer thought there was a new chapter :sadyama


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> I heard somewhere that the raws are up to 140, but it could be a little more than that by now, currently we are at chapter 135 translated. I have forgotten a lot of things do to the long waits, I have somewhat already given up on this series.



Yeah I checked around enough and am at the point I'll come back to this in a few months for new stuff or just re-read. It's one of those series that I'd gladly purchase if only it was serialized for english trans. God this sucks...


----------



## Stannis (Aug 7, 2018)

the time has come.jpg

136 out


----------

